# Algae an unhealthy leaves



## Themuleous (4 Jan 2008)

Looking at my work tank I often notice that any algae I get (thankfully this tank is pretty much algae free, not even GSA thanks to my nerites! Touch wood!!!) is normally only on the older leaves and it got me to thinking.

Would there be any foundation to the theory that algae is more able to attach to unhealthy leaves?  

Or is it just that there is more time for the algae to have grown on the older leaves and as such it is just more visible on the older leaves due to its size?

Anyone see where I'm coming from?

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (4 Jan 2008)

i believe your theory to be true. I think its because old, dying and struggling leaves release amonia which inevitably attracts algae. Also an older leave has had a longer time in which to attract algae. These are just my guesses and no doubt they'll be corrected


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Jan 2008)

Yep, as Dan says - that agrees with Barr's explanation of why nutrient deficiency results in algae attacks, and why the phobia of dosing macro nutrients (nitrates, phosphates) is unfounded.

Cheers,


----------



## Themuleous (4 Jan 2008)

Do you happen to have a link to anything by Tom so I read up a bit more?


----------



## George Farmer (4 Jan 2008)

Poorly plants also leech ammonia/ammonium - huge algae trigger.


----------

